# health insurance in mexico



## J H APPLEGATE (Apr 11, 2009)

Dose anyone have current information on joining the health system, imss i belive, or can you put me in touch with some one who does. I"m wanting tomove to the chapala area and would like to join the ss system there. About me- i'm 81 years old but in good health. I take no m,edications. I have lived and traveled on a full time basis in mexico and through central america but never had a need to investigate health ins in mexico. Have been back in the usa for three years , had enough of this and want to come back down for good. I really will appreiate any info. Yhanks jim applegate


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

When you get here, you will be able to apply for IMSS coverage. If you have no preexisting conditions, it will be quite easy. There are restrictions for the first year and in the second year only broken bones are excluded. In the third year you will have no restrictions. Your present annual fee will be about 3211 pesos. If you use a facilitator for the application, there will be an additional fee. The clinic you are assigned to depends upon your address.


----------



## Kaye (Nov 16, 2008)

RV ******,
I have the same question because I'll need to obtain health coverage when I moved to Morelia in September. Then I'll be almost 70 and I'd read on one of these forums that one cannot get onto IMSS after the age of 65 - even without pre-existing conditions. Have also read that some (?) private health plans don't accept people after the age of 70. Is this correct? Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is true of private health insurance companies, but I believe that IMSS has no age limits. We are members and I am 71. My wife and I are simply in the 'over 60' age group for the annual fee of 3211 pesos each per year. That's about $250 USD at the present exchange rate, so you can plan on about $250-$350 USD per year per individual.


----------



## Kaye (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks, RV ****** - that's encouraging. I pay about $55C here in BC monthly for health coverage, so those costs would be fairly similar.


----------

